# Do you like to sleep in? (Extroverts vs Introverts)



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Who said:


> The only difference is that extraverts like to sleep in with other people.


LOL, agreed!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes
extrovert


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

I liked to sleep in until life kicked my door in. *grumble mumbles* lol

Ideal: 7-10 hours (it has been a decade).

Reality: 4-6 hours.

:crying:
| |
| |
| |
: ;
;

*inhales deeply, and sucks it up*


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

The poll question and question that OP asks are different.

Poll: Yes.
OP: No, I only _need _​about four hours, but I love to sleep.


----------



## LemurianOfMu (Aug 13, 2013)

Well in response to the poll, yes, I love to sleep in whenever I get the chance, but in regards to the question on whether I get/need more than 8 hours of sleep, no and yes. 

I rarely ever get more than 6 hours at most though I'm usually feeling tired throughout the day since my bodies clearly needs more sleep.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

No.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

6 - 9 hours is my happy zone. If I get less, it's okay, too. If I get more than 9, it's not okay.

I also prefer getting up early, even if I tend to habitually stay up late and 'sleep in'. I've never slept for 20 hours straight, like my sister, an introvert, and I can't imagine ever doing so.

I think the most I've slept was... 13 hours? 14? Something like that.. And this was one of those 24 hour flukes, probably.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> 6 - 9 hours is my happy zone. If I get less, it's okay, too. If I get more than 9, it's not okay.
> 
> I also prefer getting up early, even if I tend to habitually stay up late and 'sleep in'. I've never slept for 20 hours straight, like my sister, an introvert, and I can't imagine ever doing so.
> 
> I think the most I've slept was... 13 hours? 14? Something like that.. And this was one of those 24 hour flukes, probably.


This is a better question. What's your temp?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> This is a better question. What's your temp?


Probably around 20 - 23 degrees celcius. 22 C, probably. It's a happy medium, and my nose doesn't get cold.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Probably around 20 - 23 degrees celcius. 22 C, probably. It's a happy medium, and my nose doesn't get cold.


lol. foreigners. now I gotta look that shit up. I have an idea what it is. But this issue is down to a few degrees. 21-22 sounds just about right though. 69-71 F. perfect.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> lol. foreigners. now I gotta look that shit up. I have an idea what it is. But this issue is down to a few degrees. 21-22 sounds just about right though. 69-71 F. perfect.


lol. americans. (I barely qualify being allowed to say that. Switch to the metric system.)

Exactly. :kitteh:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> lol. americans. (I barely qualify being allowed to say that. Switch to the metric system.)
> 
> Exactly. :kitteh:


We pretty much are on the metric system, where it matters. Like in school, in science and stuff. We learn metric units, not the standard system. So academia in America is almost totally metric. But in everyday life, it is not. 

Metric is clearly a better system, but less poetic. Can you imagine "The Green Kilometer"?? "The Longest Meter?" Whatever Fahrenheit 451 would translate to. There is something more human about the old way. I know I am missing one particular poem or novel that would really solidify my point about the soullessness of the metric system.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> We pretty much are on the metric system, where it matters. Like in school, in science and stuff. We learn metric units, not the standard system. So academia in America is almost totally metric. But in everyday life, it is not.
> 
> Metric is clearly a better system, but less poetic. Can you imagine "The Green Kilometer"?? "The Longest Meter?" Whatever Fahrenheit 451 would translate to. There is something more human about the old way. I know I am missing one particular poem or novel that would really solidify my point about the soullessness of the metric system.


Well, if you wanna go old school, you wanna do it right... 'The Green League' 

Or, new-school: 'The Longest Parsec'.

In any case, I understand what you mean. It's more poetic and fluffy to talk about miles over meters and kilometers. More... Artistic. :kitteh:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Well, if you wanna go old school, you wanna do it right... 'The Green League'
> 
> Or, new-school: 'The Longest Parsec'.
> 
> In any case, I understand what you mean. It's more poetic and fluffy to talk about miles over meters and kilometers. More... Artistic. :kitteh:


You're good.


----------



## JonE (Sep 28, 2013)

I used to, not so much anymore. My idea of sleeping in nowadays is getting up at 7am instead of 530.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

When I don't have classes, I usually sleep in. 

I'm an extrovert.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Extrovert. Yes (although sometimes I _can't_ sleep in). It really depends on how tired I am, how smashed I got the night before, and if I'm excited about anything going on the next day. But _like_ to? Whenever possible.


----------



## hircine (Jan 7, 2014)

Dislike sleeping in. Makes me feel like i'm wasting the day away + i'm not really sleeping anyway.

However, staying up ridiculously late, waking up at 7:00am, and then taking frequent naps is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Osytek (Feb 11, 2014)

I like to sleep 8 hours and 30 minutes.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I definitely need 8 hours. I'm 20 and I'm almost convinced I'm still going through puberty.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

yes, I've always felt better with at least 9 hours. I seem to naturally sleep in 3 hour segments. So 6 is actually better than 7 or 8, but certainly not adequate to feel well if that's all I keep getting for days in a row. I find I tend to be a lot more easily depressed when I 'm not getting enough sleep and for me 8 hours isn't enough. 

Now regardless of whether I've gotten enough sleep or not, it always takes me a long time - as in several hours - to wake up and actually feel alert and energetic, rather than wanting nothing more than to crawl back into bed, although it is certainly much worse when I haven't had enough sleep. I also really love being cuddly and cozy so I like to stay in bed after I've woken up and just enjoy being snuggly while I'm awake so I actually can enjoy it  I also love getting up and having a little breakfast and then going back to bed for a little while longer.

But once I do feel alert and motivated I don't want to let go of that since I know it'll just be the same struggle all over again the next day, and I also have trouble switching off my mind and actually going to sleep even if I can tell that I'm tired. I'll lay awake for hours after getting in bed, just thinking about this and that - it's not necessarily because I'm stressed or anything, I just think of things I want to do, listen to the radio of my brain, imagine stories, replay conversations from the day, etc. 

My personal theory on sleeping in and staying up late vs. getting up early is that introverts may prefer night a little more just for the sake of it being quiet and less people about, and that Ps may tend to stay up late because they tend to procrastinate, and that Ss may not like to lay abed as long because it's too boring/not stimulating enough just laying around thinking. Those are just theories, not to say that people of all types can't enjoy sleeping in, especially when they aren't getting enough sleep to begin with which I think is true for the majority of people.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

I usually sleep 6 to 7 hours most nights. I can function on as little as 2-3 for a week or two but not ideal. I do like to sleep in when I can but with 5 kids that's usually 730 at the latest.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Relish sleeping in more especially now that I'm getting older and can't seem to sleep in like I used to. It's as though my body will naturally wake up at a decent morning hour even on free days.


----------

